# What diameter mesh is "Shrimp-safe"?



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I'm trying to figure out what diameter Stainless mesh to get for a diy shrimp-safe filter intake. The holes have to be small enough to prevent baby CRS from being sucked up.. I tried to find the answer by searching (google, and here) but no luck.

Thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I think 500-750 micron should be fine.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I think 500-750 micron should be fine.


Thanks! I had no idea what that meant, but google searched and found this conversion chart  

http://greasebenz.com/mesh.html


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

McMaster-Carr has a bunch of stainless steel mesh if you are looking for a supplier. They carry everything from 3" (76000 micron) down to 18 micron sized mesh, though the latter is $740 per square foot. They also have various wire sizes available for a lot of their mesh. If you go with narrow wire 0.02" mesh (about the size you're after) it's only $6 or so for a 12"x12" sheet.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you need stainless steel mesh or would normal screen type material work as well?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

jasonpatterson said:


> McMaster-Carr has a bunch of stainless steel mesh if you are looking for a supplier. They carry everything from 3" (76000 micron) down to 18 micron sized mesh, though the latter is $740 per square foot. They also have various wire sizes available for a lot of their mesh. If you go with narrow wire 0.02" mesh (about the size you're after) it's only $6 or so for a 12"x12" sheet.


Thanks for that info! I'll him look him up.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Do you need stainless steel mesh or would normal screen type material work as well?


I think I need stainless mesh, because I need it to be rigid, for what I'm making..


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Do you need stainless steel mesh or would normal screen type material work as well?


People use stainless mesh for this because window screen is too large. If you could find finer mesh window screen it probably still wouldn't be the best plan, as fiberglass is going to be awfully flexible and aluminum would tend to corrode (not a bit deal for a solid piece of aluminum, but a little corrosion on each tiny wire would effectively clog it.)


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

jasonpatterson said:


> McMaster-Carr has a bunch of stainless steel mesh if you are looking for a supplier. They carry everything from 3" (76000 micron) down to 18 micron sized mesh, though the latter is $740 per square foot. They also have various wire sizes available for a lot of their mesh. If you go with narrow wire 0.02" mesh (about the size you're after) it's only $6 or so for a 12"x12" sheet.


So confusing.. I'm afraid I'll order it and do it wrong..  Is anyone selling a proven SS mesh size on here?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> People use stainless mesh for this because window screen is too large. If you could find finer mesh window screen it probably still wouldn't be the best plan, as fiberglass is going to be awfully flexible and aluminum would tend to corrode (not a bit deal for a solid piece of aluminum, but a little corrosion on each tiny wire would effectively clog it.)


I just wrapped the window mesh around twice and it essentially made smaller holes by overlapping. Its a high grade plastic window mesh from my the place my roomie works at making custom windows and doors, so they use high grade stuff for custom work. Its incredibly strong as its animal proof grade stuff that dogs and cats can't claw or poke their head through.

I was reading another thread on here somewhere about someone wanting to use stainless steel screws to hold wood together and some said they have tried every kind of stainless steel out there for screws upto super high grade stuff and after a while of being fully submersed, it will rust regardless, so thats why I was wondering about the stainless steel mesh as well.

I'm use the screen as a prefilter over my intakes to prevent any baby shrimp (should have females hatching soon) from being sucked in. I've tried DIY sponges, Rena prefilter sponges, other brands and they all clog eventually too fast so I switched to this for now as a trial.


----------

